# The Shift Keys



## Dene (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok guys, so I'm still working on my dvorak touch typing, and the issue of the shift key finally came about. I have here a poll on which shift key, or keys, that you use. I hope my poll encompasses all the options at least to an extent. Please choose the option that best describes how you use the shift keys when typing, and then if you feel the need to give a more detailed account please feel free to do so. Also, if you have an opinion on what you think is the best way to use the shift keys then please express that.

From this poll I hope to grasp an idea of whether people think it would be useful to start using the shift keys the way they're "meant" to be used, namely, left shift key for right hand characters and vice versa.

Another interesting issue is cases where you would switch shift key two or more characters in a row, for example, on dvorak if you type "W" the " is shifted with the right hand and the W is shifted with the left hand (I believe that qwerty is the opposite way). This is clearly not a convenient way to type; I would like to know whether anyone does this diligently; whether people think it actually is the "proper" way to type, or whether the same shift key should be held for the duration of the sequence; and whether people think it is a good idea.

For myself, I dominantly use the right shift key for now, although I have a tendency to use the left shift key on occasion, especially for the bottom left letters on the keyboard.


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Apr 14, 2009)

I've never thought much of this until one day, and I can type fairly fast (100+ WPM) while trying. I never used the right shift key, I never feel that I really have to. Typing "A"s or "Q"s are sometimes uncomfortable, and "!" mark is too, but I feel no need to ever use the right shift key.

Edit: I didn't realize the whole Dvorak part, I've never used a Dvorak keyboard, but I assume if I can type all left shift with QWERTY than it should be fine to use all left with Dvorak.


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

I can do 121 wpm and I use the "correct" shiftkey


----------



## TheBB (Apr 14, 2009)

If someone explained what the correct key _is_, I might better be able to answer.

Edit: Nevermind, I just use the right one.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 14, 2009)

I usually use the "right" key (as in the key which should be used), on querty, dvorak and colemak, but I lean a bit to the left, especially for the "command keys" like XCVT and F when using querty and colemak, and QJKUY on dvorak (I thought while I'm busy anyway, why don't learn them all?)


----------



## holypasta (Apr 15, 2009)

i always use left.


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Please make the distinction here.

If you say right, we take it you mean the shift key on the right (direction wise)

If you say correct, we assume you mean the correct one.

It's hard to understand when someone says "I use the right one"


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 15, 2009)

I use the right shift key because it is just natural for my claw to press that key


----------



## qqwref (Apr 15, 2009)

I generally use the right shift [by which I mean: on the right hand... I don't *know* what is the "correct" shift because I taught myself typing and never saw an advantage to using one over the other] for almost everything, just because my right hand is more dexterous/stretchy/whatever than my left so I have an easier time reaching it. (My right hand has a lot more practice moving around, since it hits backspace and enter and the arrow keys, whereas the left hand basically stays on the actual letter keys whenever I type.) I don't think it really matters much which one you use because if you're touch typing your hands are going to be in the home position pretty much all the time so whichever shift you use is going to force you to move one hand out of the way, and if you're fast enough it's going to be an equivalent inconvenience no matter which hand is used (since that hand will have to type another key very soon anyway).


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 15, 2009)

Always use left because it is closer. The right one just stretches way too far away. and I end up hitting Enter or / or '


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Always use left because it is closer. The right one just stretches way to far away. and I end up hitting Enter or / or '



Me too, left shift is just a simple move of my pinky finger, but for me the right shift is akward.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2009)

a always use the left shift, i ALWAYS hit the spacebar with my left thumb too,, ive never hit it with the left thumb unless im OH typing


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2009)

Where is the "I use whichever one I darn well please!" option?


----------



## shelley (Apr 15, 2009)

I always use the left shift. Right shift is too far away.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 15, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> a always use the left shift, i ALWAYS hit the spacebar with my left thumb too



Same here.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > a always use the left shift, i ALWAYS hit the spacebar with my left thumb too
> ...



yea,, my brother has a keyboard that has the space bar divided in half,, the left half being the delete key and the right half being the space,, whenever i type on it i delete the last letter of every word that i type! its sooo anoying ARRRGGG!!!


----------



## MistArts (Apr 15, 2009)

I mainly use the left shift key and the right one for some streches like "~" and "!"; the right shift too far for right pinky. I also use left thumb for space because it feels awkward to use the right one and the right hand is already being overused in Dvorak.


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, this has been a very informative poll! I heard that I accidentally didn't make it public so apparently no one else can see the results. Sorry about that; perhaps a moderator would be able to change it to public?
It does make sense that people use the left shift key because the right is too far away. This makes me hope that on my home computer, the right shift key is in the same place that it is on my laptop >.< . 
For now I will try working on using the "correct" shift key, except in cases where I have to swap shifts, and I will see if I can get that going well.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 17, 2009)

There's a left side Shift key?!


----------



## E.drid (Apr 17, 2009)

I meant to put left Shift key, leaning a bit towards the right. I have a weird way of typing. i still do like 90-100 WPM, but secretaries and pro(?) typists usually try to correct me.

EDIT: I also sometimes use my left index for spacebar. Weird, huh?


----------



## blade740 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have an asus eee, and my right shift is on the OTHER SIDE of my up arrow. If I try to hit right shift, I'm as likely to hit up. So left shift all the way.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 17, 2009)

I use my left shift key on computer.
The only weird thing is that if you press the shift 5 times while there you turn off the speaker or lower it all the way to 0.
You will still hear that noise, and the speaker is off. How the Hel# did that sound come up and I hear it even the speaker off?
I don't really get it.

Try it for yourself
1. lower your speaker all the way or turn off your speaker
2. press the left shift key 5 or 7 times
3. the box come up and the sound come up


----------



## MistArts (Apr 17, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> I use my left shift key on computer.
> The only weird thing is that if you press the shift 5 times while there you turn off the speaker or lower it all the way to 0.
> You will still hear that noise, and the speaker is off. How the Hel# did that sound come up and I hear it even the speaker off?
> I don't really get it.
> ...



Even with my speaker on, I can't hear that stick key pop-up noise. I can hear it on school computers though.


----------

